# mtr error after update to 0.93 on 11.3



## befreesd (Jan 6, 2020)

Running FreeBSD 11.3-RELEASE-p5 r354661

Today the usr/ports/net/mtr was updated from 0.92_1 to 0.93. Running the new version I get an error:

```
# mtr 8.8.8.8
Error decoding localhost address
mtr: Failure to start mtr-packet: Invalid argument

# mtr -v
mtr 0.93
# which mtr | xargs ls -la
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  71824 Jan  5 10:58 /usr/local/sbin/mtr
# which mtr-packet | xargs ls -la
-r-sr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  29392 Jan  5 10:58 /usr/local/sbin/mtr-packet
# mtr-packet -v
Error decoding localhost address
```

It looks like maybe something's the matter with the mtr-packet binary, but I don't really know how to diagnose it. Not sure if -v is even a valid option, I was just trying to get it to do something without an error.

Is anyone else having this problem? Let me know if more information is needed, thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2020)

What's in your /etc/hosts file?


----------



## xtaz (Jan 6, 2020)

I get the same thing. /etc/hosts file is standard and unchanged. I'm wondering if it's something to do with this, committed 6 days ago? https://github.com/traviscross/mtr/commit/8bf82ec600f81793a8e914b9ea4bf5696ac0fb07

Also this. https://github.com/traviscross/mtr/issues/329

You would think the person who upgraded the port would have tested this though before committing it.


----------



## xtaz (Jan 6, 2020)

It's fixed now with 0.93_1.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=522253


----------



## befreesd (Jan 6, 2020)

Confirming, 0.93_1 works great. Thanks SirDice, xtaz, kib, sunpoet, et al.


----------

